# BMX laden in Dänemark?



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

hi  fahre demnächst ( sonnabend/sonntag ) nach Dänemark......kennt jemand evtl. nen guten shop (bis höhe ''Rincoebing'')der gute gebrauchte oder evtl. Verde bikes hat...... wäre dankbar für antworten!


bis dann heup

ich braüchte andworten dringend und schnell!!!!!(will ja kein stress machen.aber des is wirklich wichtig!
hab nämlich mein altes BMX verkauft und muss jetzt laut UNITY In HH 2 monate warten bis es das gewünschte rad wieder gibt  ....kaufe mir daher ein gebrauchtes un des verkaufe ich dann wieder ....... dann kaufe ich mir des PRISM von VERDE!!!!


----------



## Stirni (16. Juli 2008)

hä?!hast du getrunken?!

Wenn du dir jetz eins kaufst,und es dann wieder verkaufst,kriegst viel weniger,dir klar,wa?
Weich doch einfach auf ein anderes in der Preisklasse aus ! Eastern Bikes Ace Of Spades oder das WTP trust z.B !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (16. Juli 2008)

warte doch einfach die 2 Monate ab...?


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

ne...man kann ja auch ein gebrauchtes felt oder eastern fÃ¼r z.B.150-250â¬ kaufen und dann wieder fÃ¼r den preis verkaufen (man muss nur 'n bisschen dreist sein!)


----------



## Stirni (16. Juli 2008)




----------



## RISE (16. Juli 2008)

Hätt ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht, dass es ein PRISM von VERDE werden soll...

In Bezug auf die dänischen BMX Läden würde ich mich internationale Foren wenden, bei Bikeguide ist sicher auch der ein oder andere Däne angemeldet, außerdem hab ich da erst neulich einen Thread über das PRISM von VERDE gesehen. Fanden die da alle ganz gut.

Achso: www.bikeguide.org/forums

Da gibts auch n Rider Hook up, der nach Ländern geordnet ist. Vielleicht sind ja schnittige Dänen dabei.


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

ja danke für die erste (vernünftige) antwort!!!

naja.....wird wohl ein ganz nettes forum sein.....aber leider bin ich 11 jahre alt und ich hab zwar ne 1 in english aber so gut bin ich dann wieder auch nicht .was man von meinen eltern auch nicht behaupten kann!

trotzdem DANKE!!!

heup


----------



## heup (16. Juli 2008)

und aceface: ich hab kein BMX unterm ***** . des is grad ne sau langweilige zeit hab auch kein bmx (des kaputt is oda so)
rumstehen.........allerdings nen kumpel ausm dorf der auch BMX fährt.....alleridngs ''etwas'' besser (fährt schon 10 jjahre)
viellleicht hat der ja noch 'n aldes rad rumstehen......2 monate digger ej........



heup


----------



## lennarth (16. Juli 2008)

ich muss lachen


----------



## Stirni (16. Juli 2008)

unterstütz ich


----------

